
Java Tip of the Week #1 – Lombok - radcortez
http://www.radcortez.com/java-tip-of-the-week-1-lombok/
======
brudgers
Project Lombok home: [https://projectlombok.org/](https://projectlombok.org/)

Github:
[https://github.com/rzwitserloot/lombok](https://github.com/rzwitserloot/lombok)

